# Полисегментарный остеохондроз нижнего грудного отдела позвоночника



## Дима 1111 (20 Дек 2015)

Боль не постоянная с правой стороны ближе к позвонку где-то по центру, боль больше похожа на тянущую при напряжении живота, как мурашки или щекотание,резкой или кинджальной боли нет, больше похожа на ноющюю. Отдает в живот в районкишечника, а иногда и отдаёт в кость в районе паха, был ухирурга онколога, обычный был в отпуске и гастроэнтеролога,хирург пощупал и с улыбкой отправил домой, гастроэнтеролог, тоже щупал сказал все гуд, и для приличия назначил пребиотик лактиале. Делал томографию все органы в норме кроме того, что есть полисигментарныйостеохондрос нижнего грудного отдела позвоночника. При наклонах не болит, но естьнекоторая скованость и чувство, что сейчас заболит. Утром после сна боли никакой начинаетсядискомфорт через час, где-то.Сидя при большом наклоне болинет, лежа боль не проходит. Был у невропатолога стучал молоткомпо спине, сказал все норм, на томограф не стал смотреть, назначил тизалуд и мазьживокоста, после тизалуда лучше,а мазь, что есть что нету.Анализы все сдавал все в норме,хоть в космос. Сделал два УЗИвсе в норме, кроме панкреатита иутолщенных стенок желчного.Боль не постоянная уже простодостала, помогите пожалуйста)


----------



## La murr (20 Дек 2015)

*Дима 1111*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Дек 2015)

Дима 1111 написал(а):


> кроме того, что есть полисигментарныйостеохондрос


Вот это и надо лечить. Обратитесь к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Дима 1111 (21 Дек 2015)

*Леонид Михайлович*,


----------



## Василий Чайка (21 Дек 2015)

При грудном остеохондрозе (наличии изменений тел позвонков, снижении расстояния между позвонками, уменьшении межпозвоночного отверстия) могут возникать такие жалобы. Как подтверждение этому - все остальное в норме. Поэтому посетите хорошего доктора-вертебролога, который поможет стать Вам здоровым.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (21 Дек 2015)

Для начала к мануальному терапевту. 
+ рентген т/бедренных суставов с захватом КПС не помешал бы.


----------



## doc (21 Дек 2015)

Дима 1111 написал(а):


> ...боль больше похожа на тянущую при напряжении живота... Отдает в живот в район кишечника, а иногда отдаёт в кость в районе паха,


Вот и подсказка.
Патология брюшной мускулатуры вполне может давать такие симптомы, усиливающиеся при её напряжении или при натуживании.


Дима 1111 написал(а):


> ...после тизалуда лучше


Эффект от миорелаксанта лишнее тому подтверждение.
Что, однако, не исключает возможность второго источника боли в спине.


----------



## Дима 1111 (21 Дек 2015)

*Николай Николаевич*, 


doc написал(а):


> Вот и подсказка.
> Патология брюшной мускулатуры вполне может давать такие симптомы, усиливающиеся при её напряжении или при натуживании.
> 
> Эффект от миорелаксанта лишнее тому подтверждение.
> Что, однако, не исключает возможность второго источника боли в спине.


А какой второй источник?


----------



## doc (21 Дек 2015)

Я хоть и не Николай Николаевич, но отвечу по существу.
Нужно смотреть справа от позвоночника, там, где болит.
Вам советовали обратиться к мануальному терапевту, и это было бы правильно. Пусть поищет.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (21 Дек 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Я хоть и не Николай Николаевич, но отвечу по существу.
> Нужно смотреть справа от позвоночника, там, где болит.
> Вам советовали обратиться к мануальному терапевту, и это было бы правильно. Пусть поищет.


----------



## Дима 1111 (22 Дек 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Я хоть и не Николай Николаевич, но отвечу по существу.
> Нужно смотреть справа от позвоночника, там, где болит.
> Вам советовали обратиться к мануальному терапевту, и это было бы правильно. Пусть поищет.


А кто такой мануальный терапевт? Никогда не видел кабинета с табличкой такой!


----------



## doc (22 Дек 2015)

В России этот врач занимается заболеваниями опорно-двигательной системы.
Как правило он принимает в частных медицинских учреждениях, а не в поликлиниках.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (22 Дек 2015)

Дима 1111 написал(а):


> А кто такой мануальный терапевт? Никогда не видел кабинета с табличкой такой!


 попробуйте погуглить. Создавая тему следует сперва обратиться по месту жительства к неврологу, а не задавать глупые вопросы уважаемым докторам. Следующий вопрос будет а сколько платить мануальному терапевту и на каком транспорте добраться ? Абсурд !


----------



## Николай Николаевич (28 Дек 2015)

Дима 1111 написал(а):


> Боль не постоянная с правой стороны.....больше похожа на тянущую при напряжении живота..... Отдает в живот в районкишечника, а иногда и отдаёт в кость в районе паха......гастроэнтеролог, тоже щупал сказал все гуд, и для приличия назначил пребиотик лактиале.


А вот и ответ !!!


Дима 1111 написал(а):


> Дима 1111Доктор, подскажите мне невропатолог назначил пить мовекс, а у меня расстройство кишечника уже месяц не проходит, не усугубит ли этот препарат моё и так сильное расстройство кишечника?


Данный препарат не назначаю , попробуйте задать этот вопрос вашему невропатологу.


----------



## Дима 1111 (28 Дек 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Я хоть и не Николай Николаевич, но отвечу по существу.
> Нужно смотреть справа от позвоночника, там, где болит.
> Вам советовали обратиться к мануальному терапевту, и это было бы правильно. Пусть поищет.


Спасибо огромное за ответ, не подскажите, а правдали, что остеохондроз может нарушать работу жкт!?



Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> А вот и ответ !!!
> 
> Данный препарат не назначаю , попробуйте задать этот вопрос вашему невропатологу.


Николай Николаевич, а какие Вы назначает? Я буду гуглить их. Невропатолог будет принимать после НГ а я хочу побыстрее избавиться от этого дискомфорта, мне ещё наверное нужно посетить психиатра у меня на этом фоне дурацкие мысли в голове и не побоюсь этого слова депрессия! Буду очень Вам благодарен!


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2015)

Дима 1111 написал(а):


> а правда ли, что остеохондроз может нарушать работу жкт!?


Неправда.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (28 Дек 2015)

Дима 1111 написал(а):


> Спасибо огромное за ответ, не подскажите, а правдали, что остеохондроз может нарушать работу жкт!?
> 
> 
> Николай Николаевич, а какие Вы назначает? Я буду гуглить их. Невропатолог будет принимать после НГ а я хочу побыстрее избавиться от этого дискомфорта, мне ещё наверное нужно посетить психиатра у меня на этом фоне дурацкие мысли в голове и не побоюсь этого слова депрессия! Буду очень Вам благодарен!


Думаю нет , остеохондроз это не болезнь а старение организма иногда с патологической прогрессией . Ну по крайней мере в моей практике такого не было. Хондропротекторы не назначаю вообще! !! (Препарат с не доказаной эффективностью)


----------



## Дима 1111 (3 Янв 2016)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Дима мне 28 лет вес 103 кг рост 186 см. У меня боль в спине немного выше поясницы и тянет мышцы справа на животе, бывает боль в паху и пояснице. После ночи боли никакой, начинают тянуть мышци  после сна через пару часов. На вечер все усиливается особенно первые пару часов, когда лягу. Сделал КТ заключение остеохондроз грудного отдела, может ли он так себя проявлять или это что то другое? Заранее спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2016)

А узи почек и анализы крови и мочи?


----------



## Дима 1111 (3 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А узи почек и анализы крови и мочи?


УЗИ почек и анализы крови и мочи все в норме!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2016)

Боли в положении лежа, не характерны для неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## Дима 1111 (4 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боли в положении лежа, не характерны для неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника.


А что это? Что Ещё нужно сделать, какие обследования пройти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2016)

Печень?
Диафрагмальная грыжа?
Спаечная болезнь?

УЗИ почки делали лёжа и стоя?

Есть и подвздошно-паховые нервы, их также надо посмотреть.


----------



## Дима 1111 (4 Янв 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Печень?
> Диафрагмальная грыжа?
> Спаечная болезнь?
> 
> ...


Спасибо за ответ! Завтра победу сделаю третее УЗИ дай Бог если все в норме, буду прекращать лечение, я кучу таблеток

Выпил, а они не помогают, все анализы, печеночные пробы, гепатиты, все в норме, а боль не сильная, как слабое покалывание из внутри от спины, то отдаёт в живот то в пах то в ребра правые!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2016)

Почитайте про туннельные синдромы подвздошно-паховой области.


----------



## Дима 1111 (18 Янв 2016)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Дима мне 28 лет вес 103 кг рост 186 см. У меня боль в спине немного выше поясницы и тянет мышцы справа на животе, бывает боль в паху и пояснице. При пульпации позвоночника стоя боли нет, а лёжа, когда нажимаешь на него появляется боль, нажимаю в одном месте на ладошку выше от поясницы. Сдал все анализи все в норме, кроме печоночной пробы там что то нашли и назначили лечение, сейчас капаюсь, а по боли в спине сказали ищите специалиста. После ночи боли никакой, начинают тянуть мышцы после сна через пару часов. Сделал КТ заключение остеохондроз грудного отдела, может ли он так себя проявлять или это что то другое? Заранее спасибо за ответы!


----------



## AIR (18 Янв 2016)

Вечер добрый!  Просьба , если есть, выложить обычные рентгеновские снимки позвоночника, грудного и поясничного отделов..
И рассказать про образ жизни.. Приходится ли долго сидеть, есть ли какие физические нагрузки,  занимаетесь ли спортом.. и так далее. .


----------



## Дима 1111 (18 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый!  Просьба , если есть, выложить обычные рентгеновские снимки позвоночника, грудного и поясничного отделов..
> И рассказать про образ жизни.. Приходится ли долго сидеть, есть ли какие физические нагрузки,  занимаетесь ли спортом.. и так далее. .


Добрый вечер! Других снимков к сожалению нет! Работы у меня две, одна сидячая, а вторая тяжёлая, таскаю окна пластиковые, но я их таскаю уже 8 лет, че у меня болит а у напарника нет!? Боль путают с болью в животе, но когда внимательно прислушаться болит от спины, где-то из внутри!


----------



## AIR (18 Янв 2016)

Дима 1111 написал(а):


> Работы у меня две, одна сидячая, а вторая тяжёлая, таскаю окна пластиковые, но я их таскаю уже 8 лет, че у меня болит а у напарника нет!?


Суммируются две неблагоприятные нагрузки - тоническая при сидении и силовая при переносе окон..


----------



## doclega (22 Янв 2016)

Фораминальные  (межпозвонковые)отверстия имелись в виду. На выложенных Вами VRT реконструкциях признаки артроза дугоотростчатых суставов. Рекомендую МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника.Рентген с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Дима 1111 (24 Янв 2016)

doclega написал(а):


> Фораминальные  (межпозвонковые)отверстия имелись в виду. На выложенных Вами VRT реконструкциях признаки артроза дугоотростчатых суставов. Рекомендую МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника.Рентген с функциональными пробами.


Спасибо огромное за ответ!


----------



## Дима 1111 (25 Янв 2016)

doclega написал(а):


> Фораминальные  (межпозвонковые)отверстия имелись в виду. На выложенных Вами VRT реконструкциях признаки артроза дугоотростчатых суставов. Рекомендую МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника.Рентген с функциональными пробами.


А боль от этого может быть?


----------



## Дима 1111 (18 Фев 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> При грудном остеохондрозе (наличии изменений тел позвонков, снижении расстояния между позвонками, уменьшении межпозвоночного отверстия) могут возникать такие жалобы. Как подтверждение этому - все остальное в норме. Поэтому посетите хорошего доктора-вертебролога, который поможет стать Вам здоровым.


Здравствуйте доктор, ничего не делал боль была терпимая, но в один момент она усилилась и мне пришлось пить обезбаливающие( на следующий день я пошёл к неврологу и сейчас на уколах! Боли днём и после ночи нету , а к вечеру все усиливается, болит по позвонку от лопаток и до конца ребер, чувство распирания и напряжения в районе ребер впереди и сзади. В положении лёжа боль усиливается и долго сидеть не могу, а когда двигаешься все в порядке боли распирания и напряжения нет. Я понимаю нужен очный осмотр, но по симптомам похоже это на что!!!


----------



## Дима 1111 (30 Мар 2016)

Добрый день уважаемые доктора! Я здесь уже неоднократно описывал свою проблему, в вкратце расскажу, боль в правом боку и чувство распирания, сделано 5 УЗИ, один томограф, 3 фгдс, один рентген кишечника, ну куча анализов. УЗИ все органы в норме, анализы все в норме, все обследования ничего не нашли, кроме остеохондроза в грудном отделе! Начали лечить печень, поджелудку, но ничего не помогало. Я решил, что лечу совсем не то и пошёл к невропатологу врач назначила уколы это витамины групы в, алфлутоп и еще один препарат я не помню его названия, пока колол было лучше, но распирание в спине оставалось, после уколов я пошёл к вертебологу, он сказал что я лечил не то и начал лечить мне позвонок! 3 сеанса терапии, это, как правильно сказать, он меня крутил, потом коврик на котором лежишь и бьёт током! Ничего не помогло! Подскажите как мне дальше действовать, боль между лопатками где-то по центру, острая, при изменении положения она проходит т.е. долго стоиш начинает болеть ну и так в любой позе, не болит только когда ходишь! Подскажите может мазь хорошую или хорошего специалиста в Харькове!


----------

